# Basic SONY cybershot DSC-W150 question



## flabby89 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi guys!

I own a cybershot DSC-W150, and i want to take pictures like the ones here ->  http://kizkid.speedgabia.com/ebay/exifisheye.jpg

as you can see those pictures are taken with Eximus Lomo 22mm wide angle film camera. Do I need to buy that camera to be able to take pictures like that or would I be able to do so by changing a few set ups on my orinignal sony?

Thanks alot!


----------



## andrew99 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you referring to the fisheye effect at the bottom of that page?

You could probably get close using your camera and Photoshop to replicate anything on that page.


----------

